# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 10/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hello các bạn, 

Có rất nhiều thành viên đã mua được cho mình chiếc vé khuyến mãi nóng bỏng chặng Đà Nẵng đi Malaysia với giá 35$ tuần vừa rồi. Nếu muốn sở hữu 1 trong những chiếc vé này thì hãy nhanh tay lên, hôm nay là ngày cuối cùng để đặt vé rồi. Còn bây giờ hãy cùng Didau xem qua tình hình vé máy bay trong nước và quốc tế thời gian tới nhé!

*Nội địa*

*=> Từ TP.HCM*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 1.199.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 2.288.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Huế: 583.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.397.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng: 583.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.166.000 VND

*Vé của Jetstar*

* Lưu ý: Tất cả các giá vé trên của Jetstar là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý kí gửi.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 1.642.500 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 3.285.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Côn Đảo: 1.044.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 2.077.000 VND

*Vé của Air Mekong*

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*=> Từ Hà Nội*

*Hà Nội - Nha Trang: 2.079.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 4.158.000 VND

*Hà Nội - Cần Thơ: 2.464.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 4.917.000 VND

*Vé của Vietnam Airlines*

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*=> Từ Phú Quốc*

*Phú Quốc - Tp.HCM: 813.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.637.000 VND

*Phú Quốc - Hà Nội: 2.703.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 5.087.000 VND

*Vé của Air Mekong*

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Hạng vé siêu tiết kiệm/tiết kiệm của VIETNAM AIRLINES*



*=> Từ Hà Nội*

*Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng: 869.000 VND (hạng vé siêu tiết kiệm cho chặng đi và tiết kiệm cho chặng về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.903.000 VND


*=> Từ Huế*

*Huế - Tp.HCM: 1.034.000 VND (hạng vé tiết kiệm cho chặng đi và siêu tiết kiệm cho chặng về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.903.000 VND

*Huế - Hà Nội: 869.000 VND (hạng vé siêu tiết kiệm cho chặng đi)*



*=> Từ Buôn Ma Thuột*

* Buôn Ma Thuột - Tp.HCM: 803.000 VND (hạng vé tiết kiệm cho cả chặng đi và về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.617.000 VND

*Buôn Ma Thuột - Hà Nội: 1.188.000 VND (hạng vé siêu tiết kiệm cho cả chặng đi và về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 2.387.000 VND



*=> Từ Đà Lạt*

*Đà Lạt - Tp.HCM: 803.000 VND (hạng vé tiết kiệm cho cả chặng đi và về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.617.000 VND

*Đà Lạt - Hà Nội: 1.628.000 VND (hạng vé tiết kiệm cho cả chặng đi và về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 3.267.000 VND

* Lưu ý: Tất cả các giá vé trên được cập nhật trong khoảng thời gian: 11/11 - 20/11/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*AIR CHINA*

Khuyến mãi hiếm hoi của vé máy bay tuần này la của hãng hàng không Air China cho hành trình Tphcm đến Bắc Kinh

*Tp.HCM - Bắc Kinh: 209$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 350$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian bay: 02/09/2011 - 11/01/2012Thời hạn lưu trú: 45 ngàyĐổi ngày bay: mất phí 30usdHoàn vé: 50USDSố lượng chỗ có hạn, tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ mà các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

Một người bạn của Didau đang ở Thái Lan vừa khuyên chúng mình rằng đừng đến Bangkok trong thời điểm này vì nước lũ sẽ tràn vào thành phố trong vài ngày tới. Tất cả mọi nơi xung quanh Bangkok đều đã bị ngập, tệ nhất là ở Ayuttaya, Lopburi, Chainat và Nakhon Sawan. Chưa biết diễn biến như thế nào, tuy nhiên chúng mình cũng khuyến cáo các bạn kiểm tra kỹ tình hình ở Bangkok trước khi đi nhé!



*AIR ASIA*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 180$*
*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 184$*
*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 235$*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 212$*
*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 254$*

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*TIGER AIRWAYS*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 131$*
*Hà Nội - Singapore: 242$*

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*CEPU PACIFIC*

*Tp.HCM - Manila: 210$*

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 11/11 - 20/11/2011. Giá vé có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt và xuất vé.Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

